# الصيانة الوقائية الدورية لأجهزة التنفس الاصطناعي drager evita 4



## amiesab (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو وأتمنى أن ألقى اجابة عن الاجراءات او الصيانة الوقائية الدورية لجهاز التنفس الاصطناعي evita4 , وماهي العناصر الواجب تغييرها و المدة الازمة لدالك
maintenance preventive respirateur evita 4
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير
amiesab


----------



## amiesab (25 مارس 2010)

هل من مجيب!!
احتاج اجابة و معلومات ولو كانت بسيطة وعامة


----------

